
Tzara-A Virtual Personal Assistant - suman7495
https://github.com/Suman7495/Tzara---A-Personal-Assistant
======
suman7495
Could somebody help ameliorate my project? Algorithms for Natural Language
Understanding? How to make the assistant learn by repetitions? What algorithms
could be used?

